# Posted on the Ashtabula



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

I was fishing up river from the new covered bridge when four guys came through the woods with a ladder. They put up no trespassing signs up all over. They said that it's private property up river from the power lines. When I asked if they would give me permission they said that no one would be aloud to fish there for at least three years. I saw quite a few fish in the shallows. I fished some of the deeper runs and caught more suckers than steel. I am sure going to miss fishing that part of the river. Bummer


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep, that's correct. There is no public land upstream from the powerlines. They are actually on land owned by CEI (I think), so technically they are not public either. I know quite a few people along that stretch of the river, and they are really beyond fed up with the number of guys who come through there. I have seen firsthand some of the stupid (irresponsible at the best, blatantly destructive at the worst) things that people have done back there. Trash, tearing up the banks by walking up and down so much in areas not suited for it, campfires, four wheelers, pick-up trucks, etc...

I was fishing last year on my friends property, which is a loooong way from the park, and where I know that no one has permission to fish, and you would not believe how many people came through and started fishing the same little hole I was fishing. Never even said a word to me. Personally, based on how irate some of the landowners are, I'm surprised no one has started shooting like at Arcola Creek.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

It's a shame, but when fisherman disrespect the land, it's hard to blame the landowners.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I think that "private section" you guys are talking about is leased to guides. I have fished from the power lines down many times, and know that the land above is private, last that I knew, it was the owned by the Hill family, and have seen some groups go beyond that point and have said to them that it is private, they told me they were guiding and had permission. So I think it is more about the guides, the money than some idiots tearing up the land. It is a shame either way. JMO.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol.. wonderful the normal angler gets in the rear again!..lol... Thanks Donnie Beaver.. and who ever else may be involved! I'll make some calls on Monday and find out the scoop! That area has been posted before, and I think the Anglers just tore the signs down "the signs where thier last year". The land owners are as follows from the bend up stream Ashtabula Twp Park Board "both sides of the river", CEI CO "Both sides of the river" ( I'm suprised that a utility would oen land and not be leasing it to have an easement only this is the first time I have seen this in Ohio odd for an Arial line), Frank S Frye North Side, William W Hill North side of the river, On the south side there is a multi name owner ship its a trust! No the funny thing is you said three years, and that is the same deal Donny Beaver got on conneaut! Interesting! We as anglers need to know exactly why it was closed no hearsay or I think gents get the facts so we can educate ourselves as our fishery keeps going down the crapper. Pretty soon we will all be fishing the same mile of river!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

It's too bad to hear when water becomes posted. I was fishing downstream of the covered bridge on Monday, and I ran into a guide later in the day that said he was told it was going to be posted soon above the covered bridge area. 

-Flash


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

WELL IF THE D**KHEADS WOULD PICK UP THER TRASH WE WOULD HAVE A LOT OF GOOD FISHING AND TELL THE LAND OWNER WHAT YOU ARE DOING AND PICK UP OTHER PPL JUNK AND TELL THE LAND OWNER WHAT YOU DID I HAVE FISHED PIVATE PROPERTY FOR 20 YEARS FOR STEELHEAD AND HAVE A GOOD FRIEND OUT OF IT THAT WHY WE LOOSE SO MANY GOOD SPOTS LIKE BERLIN BEND OVER AND PICK IT UP


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...I just got off the phone with Mr Hill, and he has stated to me that he is not leasing his lands to any guides! He is tired of the anglers going through his property. I have to take it as face value and those are the facts as I was told tonight. There are more ppl trashing the streams than just anglers, but thats a great start! I have lost plenty of fishign access due to locals dumping thier trash where they see fit! We are a victum and a problem!!!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info steelheader007. So locals just dumping their trash there? That is really sad to hear. Is there any access further up stream above that property?? or is it all privately owned. curious. What web site did you use to get that info on property?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

check your pm's and no its other places i have seen trash not there yet!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Access areas are disappearing faster every year. This was one of the reasons we got a boat to fish the river that's close by us. 

You guys are right about the trash dumping. Personally, I wouldn't blame my town if they banned fishing in the downtown areas. It's disgusting! Every spring there is just loads of junk all over the banks, ranging from used fishing line and cigarette packs to McDonald's bags! I used to fish down there when I was just a youngster and watching people who were old enough to be my grandparents tossing their junk on the ground to be blown away by the wind into the river always angered me. 

I could go on and on with different stories of things I did to get their attention, but ya just can't teach people logic and rid them of their stupidity. Maybe littering is like the dawn of catch and release, it'll just take time for it to catch on.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Well I'm not much of a steelheader anymore but it sounds to me if an organized cleanup day by the fisherman could possibly help clean there names. It just might make the land owners think twice as to whom thay may and may not want on there land. A few more guys looking over there shoulders and speaking there minds while on the river could also help prevent that. Just my two cents.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Central Basin Steelheaders have done a cleanup event, where they try and clean the streamside, and they also talk with landowners to hear their concerns.

It has had mixed results. Some people are very appreciative, and others though appreciative still won't allow access to the streams via their property.

-Flash


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Couple of more thoughts here....

Private property is private property whether it is "posted" with signs or not. It is your responsibility to know where there property lines are. Just because there is no sign doesn't mean that you can go fishing there. To be on someone's land you must have explicit permission to do so.

Also, many of the landowners that I know 'dislike' to 'hate' the guides and so-called guides that fish the river. They feel like guides have taken advantage of them in the past, or are trying to take advantage of them now, and they don't appreciate it. I don't agree or disagree with them, its just a fact. Also-- many times the guides trespass too... just a thought.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I know there is also some confusion on the streambed, and is that tresspassing. This question is posed many times on the forums. Alot of guys think they are ok if they are in the water wading. The more veteran guys know this is considered tresspassing, but I can also see that alot of guys truly have no idea. Ignorance of the law is no excuse, though I can understand that they are confused. When I first started fishing for steelies, I had no idea that if you were in the water, that this was considered tresspassing.

I was at the Harpersfield dam earlier last week, and about 6 guys had pontoon float boats. Now thats a way to fish alot of water!!

-Flash


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> I know there is also some confusion on the streambed, and is that tresspassing. This question is posed many times on the forums. Alot of guys think they are ok if they are in the water wading. The more veteran guys know this is considered tresspassing, but I can also see that alot of guys truly have no idea. Ignorance of the law is no excuse, though I can understand that they are confused. When I first started fishing for steelies, I had no idea that if you were in the water, that this was considered tresspassing.
> 
> I was at the Harpersfield dam earlier last week, and about 6 guys had pontoon float boats. Now thats a way to fish alot of water!!
> 
> -Flash


Thats why i have one!..lol..


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

its sick to see a lot of the locals just dump their trash on the banks and surrounding woods.......there going to ruin it for all of us!!! argggggggggggggggg....it makes me mad!!!!!................mario.........s.f.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Dfrenzy said:


> Well I'm not much of a steelheader anymore but it sounds to me if an organized cleanup day by the fisherman could possibly help clean there names. It just might make the land owners think twice as to whom thay may and may not want on there land. A few more guys looking over there shoulders and speaking there minds while on the river could also help prevent that. Just my two cents.


The Metroparks holds a few cleanups each spring on the rocky. Very few fisherman show up for them. Lots of talk, little action for many.


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

As much as this irks all of us that fish, it is the land owners responsibility and right. Especially with the intrusion of crowds that continually disrespect the area. I do not own any land in Ohio but I've dealt with this in PA (not stream side but with some excellent whitetail hunting land). The common complaint of sportsman is our license fees pay for stocking/wildlife management etc. We forget the landowner's cost in thousands or tens of thousands in property taxes. Another major cost comes in the form of *liability*. If you do not "actively enforce" posted land, (not just hang signs but enforce personally and prosecute) you can be held liable for any injury or loss. So if I own land along the river, post it yearly and a drunk teenager slips while wading and breaks his neck, I can be held liable for his injury and loss of future livelihood. This is true if I didn't enforce the posted property by regularly letting fishermen ignore the posted warnings. It also makes this stance easier when a lot of the trash the land owners notice along the river is steel header specific, (line, spools, split shot bags, gutted fish).


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Posted or not posted, it's your responsibility to know the boundaries. A big part of the problem is the ambulance chasers who urge people to sue for anything and everything; the only winner in this situation is the Lawyer. Is it any wonder people don't want others on their land?

Dan


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

The locals have been doing it for years!What makes you think they are going to change!I dont mean the fishermen either,if you walk up and down conny those houses on top of the ridges dump thier garbage behind thier house right down the hill.And I say screw the property owners,those fish are stocked to fish for not so they can swim up creek and not get caught.If there is no place to fish for them,quit stocking them,then everybodys opinion will change.


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

Why is this considered trespassing,there is a law that says if you have a body of water and it is private property and the state stocks it you have to open it up to the public to fish,so technically the fish in these creeks are stocked so technically you can fish the private property!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

The next time the State Highway Patrol pulls you over, jump in his car and take off. Your taxes paid for it! You should be able to use it anytime you want. 

Your $19 fishing license is not an all access pass to northern Ohio. Private property is just that, private. I agree, not all the trash comes from fisherman. But enough of it does come from fisherman to make landowners not want to have fisherman on their property as well as the chance that you might get sued by someone who is trespassing.


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

Im just saying what the law says,the law doesnt say i can steal a cop car,point is dont put your signs up anymore because i dont care if it private,if there are fish im fishing for them.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

chuckyhumper said:


> Why is this considered trespassing,there is a law that says if you have a body of water and it is private property and the state stocks it you have to open it up to the public to fish,so technically the fish in these creeks are stocked so technically you can fish the private property!


According to the ODNR Website they don't stock private ponds

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Home/fishing/pond/stocking/tabid/6233/Default.aspx


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

chuckyhumper said:


> Im just saying what the law says,the law doesnt say i can steal a cop car,point is dont put your signs up anymore because i dont care if it private,if there are fish im fishing for them.


I would love to see you explain your theory to the CO who writes you up for tresspassing, and also to the judge since you will probably want to fight it in court...

Dan


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I think next time, I am going to take the rangers truck when he stops by, wearing waders and all....LOL J/K.. Don't they have garbage collection in Conneaut??? You know, the big trucks that come around and collect trash on specific days???? Dumping trash behind your house??? That's like sh%tting where you eat, even dogs don't do that... I would have to believe that kind of dumping is illegal??? Someone mentioned LIABILITY, you can thank the scum bag lawyers for that. It always boggled my mind how someone can sue somebody for twisting an ankle, or breaking a leg while walking through the woods. As if the landowner put that rock there on purpose, geesh.... just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

Im sorry,Im more than likely wrong,Im just being my normal anti-authority self,Im just giving fare warning that if you have private property on conny or the ash I will be fishing it!just because Im an ass!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

chuckyhumper said:


> Im sorry,Im more than likely wrong,Im just being my normal anti-authority self,Im just giving fare warning that if you have private property on conny or the ash I will be fishing it!just because Im an ass!


Perfect...and ppl wonder whats wrong with ppl..lol...


----------



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

Trespassing for fish is wrong. There's plenty of places to fish legally. I can't stop idiots from littering, but I can pick up what I can carry back to my truck after an outing as my way of paying something back.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Streamhawk said:


> I think next time, I am going to take the rangers truck when he stops by, wearing waders and all....LOL J/K.. Don't they have garbage collection in Conneaut??? You know, the big trucks that come around and collect trash on specific days???? Dumping trash behind your house??? That's like sh%tting where you eat, even dogs don't do that... I would have to believe that kind of dumping is illegal??? Someone mentioned LIABILITY, you can thank the scum bag lawyers for that. It always boggled my mind how someone can sue somebody for twisting an ankle, or breaking a leg while walking through the woods. As if the landowner put that rock there on purpose, geesh.... just my 2 cents worth.


its sick and *the people who do it are sick too.......* ive seen it in numerous spots on different creeks too....*they are hillbillies the people who do this and its sad......* i do not want to offend anyone by this!!! best fishing and tight lines................mario.......s.f.


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

chuckyhumper said:


> Im sorry,Im more than likely wrong,Im just being my normal anti-authority self,Im just giving fare warning that if you have private property on conny or the ash I will be fishing it!just because Im an ass!


And more yellow signs coming to a stream near you.........nice

Lack of respect will have us stacked up in the parks or trying to troll on Erie with Center pins:T for steel.

How does the saying go? Common sense just isn't that common.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Okay guys, this thread has ran its course and everyone has spoke there mind. This is always been a issue with land owners, but the law is the law.


----------

